# Hang Tag Elastic String type stuff



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

Hi all - 

I'm not sure what it's called exactly, but I need to find a source for the elastic gold colored string stuff that you can use to attach tags to items. It's kinda shiny, stretchy and about the diameter of really thick string.

I hope i'm explaining this correctly..lol 

thanks!

Bob


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Any fabric supply store should have that. I think Wal-mart carries it as well.


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

I can only find small (15 ft.) packages at JoAnns etc.. I'm hoping to find it by the roll 100'+

Thanks


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

SWFLA1 said:


> I can only find small (15 ft.) packages at JoAnns etc.. I'm hoping to find it by the roll 100'+
> 
> Thanks



Look to see who makes the product on the package and then see if they have a website. Maybe from there you can buy it in the amount you want.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SWFLA1 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm not sure what it's called exactly, but I need to find a source for the elastic gold colored string stuff that you can use to attach tags to items. It's kinda shiny, stretchy and about the diameter of really thick string.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the "barbs" or is that something else?


----------



## SWFLA1 (May 2, 2007)

Well, I've since discovered that it's called "elastic cord". The only place I can find to buy it will only sell a minimum of 50.00, which is fine, except that would be enough of that stuff to last me about 10 years. I use it to tie tags to dye subbed mugs and only use about 6 inches at a time.

The search continues. If anybody else uses this stuff and needs some, shoot me an email and we can split up an order.

Bob


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Bob, 

Here are two sources: 

Elastic Cord - Metallic Elastic Cord - Stretch cords - Stretch Beading Cord - Jelly Cord
Metallic Elastic Cord - Gold - # 10062-22 36 yds $3.39

Sew-Biz Fabrics Webstore - Elastic Shock Cord
#ec-2 1/16" Elastic Cord Per Yard $0.29/yd.

Try doing an internet search on "_metallic elastic cord_" rather than "_elastic string_", and you may find more sources.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay, now you already know look for "metallic elastic cord". That's what I get for taking a phone call in the middle of typing a response.


----------

